# NICOLAI Argon TR



## Wilhelm (14. August 2008)

*ERLKÖNIG ENTDECKT! Nicolai Trekkingrad mit Riemenantrieb!

**(15.08.08/df) Das ist der Hammer: Kalle Nicolai, Deutschlands wohl innovativer Fahrraddenker, im Bikebereich ein Held, Chef des "Nicolai"-Raceteams und neuerdings auch Europa-Importeur für den "Gates Carbon Drive"-Riemenantriebs-Technologie. Das Kalle auch ein Trekkingrad bauen kann ....*
​  ... blitzte erstmals auf, als vor einigen Jahren die starken gemachten und vollgefederten "Wiesmann Roadster"-Trekkingräder auf den Markt kamen. Die leider wieder vom Autohersteller Wiesmann auf Eis gelegt wurden

Nun bestückt Kalle Nicolai erstmals einen selbst entwickelten Rahmen mit dem "Gates Carbon Drive", dessen Riemenscheiben bei Nicolai CNC gefräst werden. 

Dieses Erlkönig-Bild des "Argon TR" wurde vor 1,5 Stunden geschosssen. Und ist nun auf www.radfahren.de das erste Mal weltweit zu sehen!







Nicolai »Argon TR«: GATES Riementrieb, Scheibenbremsen, SON »Edelux« Super LED Lampe ... "
  Copyright: Vincent Stoyhe

http://www.radfahren.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4443&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2008)

wenn das wirklich ein erlkönig sein soll und somit der geheimhaltung unterliegt dann dürfte vincent jetzt ein mittelschweres problem haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (14. August 2008)

dürfte sich jenseits der 2-t-Euro-Grenze bewegen. Ich würde es direkt als Stadtrad kaufen, allerdings wohne ich in Köln. Da kann man das leider nicht eine Minute unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Meine Versicherung deckt zwar offiziell solche Schäden, aber das Teil am Cinedom stehen lassen, ist zu schade.

Wann kommen denn hier die Fragen nach Downhillfähigkeit des Rades?


----------



## Wilhelm (15. August 2008)

Mit den RACE FACE-Anbauteilen wie Vorbau und Sattelstütze sieht es fast aus wie ein DSK-Aufbau (http://www.dsk-vertrieb.de).


----------



## BikeViking (15. August 2008)

ich glaube nicht das für dat rad 3000 ausreichen. 

Der Sattel die Lampe also ich glaub 2000 wäre sehr günstig. 

Aber ich denke das wird ein super Rad. 

Blos ne Niolai Starrgabel die fehlt noch. 

Kalle wird wohl in der Lage sein ne Starrgabel zu Bauen was. 

Aber für den Prototyp


----------



## Nessie (27. September 2008)

*Wollte ich ein Stadtrad haben,müßte das genau so aussehen.Gefällt mir super gut*


----------



## Vidar (21. Juli 2009)

wollte ich ein trekkingrad haben, müsste es genau so einen rahmen haben und natürlich auch eine coladose 
nur hätte ich garkeine zeit meine touren zu fahren, 
denn ich muss ja arbeiten um die kohle wieder reinzubekommen
also kalle wenn du mich sponsoren wilst sag bescheid^^


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juli 2009)

bäääh , neeeeeeeeee......


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2009)

ich finds schick... nur könnte ich das meiner holden nicht verkaufen... aber sehen... mit rohloff und ortlieb taschen... wäre schon was! passt auch besser zum kinderhänger als ein helius fr.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juli 2009)

Jungs, Euch ist aber klar, dass wir hier in einem MTB-Forum sind!?
Ist das Gleiche wie in diversen lokalen Foren, wo es um´s Enten füttern und Filmtipps fürs Kino geht.
Das Einzige was mich an dem Rad interessiert ist der Riemenantrieb, trotzdem ist das Thema hier definitiv fehl am Platz. => Meine Meinung(.)


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2009)

mimose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Jungs, Euch ist aber klar, dass wir hier in einem MTB-Forum sind!?
> Ist das Gleiche wie in diversen lokalen Foren, wo es um´s Enten füttern und Filmtipps fürs Kino geht.
> Das Einzige was mich an dem Rad interessiert ist der Riemenantrieb, trotzdem ist das Thema hier definitiv fehl am Platz. => Meine Meinung(.)



@Fundamentalist,

du weisst aber schon das du hier im Herrsteller Forum bist


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Fundamentalist,
> 
> du weisst aber schon das du hier im Herrsteller Forum bist


Finde es trotzdem mehr als seltsam. Wenn Nicolai nen Hollandrad rausbringen würde, würde das hier auch diskutiert?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Finde es trotzdem mehr als seltsam. Wenn Nicolai nen Hollandrad rausbringen würde, würde das hier auch diskutiert?



Hollandrad hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hollandrad hat hier nix zu suchen



Spämmer


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hollandrad hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2009)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> dürfte sich jenseits der 2-t-Euro-Grenze bewegen. Ich würde es direkt als Stadtrad kaufen, allerdings wohne ich in Köln. Da kann man das leider nicht eine Minute unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Meine Versicherung deckt zwar offiziell solche Schäden, aber das Teil am Cinedom stehen lassen, ist zu schade.
> 
> Wann kommen denn hier die Fragen nach Downhillfähigkeit des Rades?


 
Ist das Bike downhillfähig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

